# Cubase 5 cannot detect Superior Drummer.dll PLEASE HELP!!



## itscurbe (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been working all day to try and get this god damn thing to work.        


anyway......



I installed superior drummer today and pointed the installer to put the VST plugin (Superior Drummer.dll) in the folder C:\Program Files (x86)\Steinberg\Cubase 5

I then proceeded to open up cubase, go the the plug-in information tab and set that file path to the Superior Drummer.dll file. Seems like it should work right? WRONG. 

When I open up the VST instruments tab and go to select Superior, it isn't even on the list. Cubase has no idea that this file exists apparently.

somebody pleaaaaaase helpe me. I've tried the toontrack support forum but haven't gotten any help whatsoever.


----------



## itscurbe (Jul 29, 2011)

Alright. It works now.



I did seemingly exactly what I did before.

I have been sitting here.

Almost all day long.

Uninstalling, deleting, moving files, reinstalling, uninstalling, deleting, moving deleting blah blah blah ALL DAY

And finally.

I just ran the plugin installer again, just like I did about ten times before that, and guess what.....



IT FINALLY WORKED AND I WANT TO PUNCH AN OSTRICH IN THE FACE, RIGHT IN ITS BIG STUPID FACE, ALSO I WANT THE PERSON WHO PUT A VIRUS ON MY COMPUTER IN THE FIRST PLACE TO DIE IN A FIRE.



that is all, thanks for listening seven-string forum, hopefully you understand my rage.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 30, 2011)

rage against the machine


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 30, 2011)

itscurbe said:


> ...ALSO I WANT THE PERSON WHO PUT A VIRUS ON MY COMPUTER IN THE FIRST PLACE TO DIE IN A FIRE.



The Magical fairy who came in the middle of the night and put a virus on your computer? 

Viruses get on computers when you download dodgy things and go to dodgy websites without security.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> The Magical fairy who came in the middle of the night and put a virus on your computer?
> 
> Viruses get on computers when you download dodgy things and go to dodgy websites without security.



You know of the magical virus fairy..... 

I mean shit it happened to me this one time on this site with very nice ladies... and then all of a sudden



Either way were you 100% sure you checked the Dll was even in the SD directory, I thought most of the plugins (well mine do) go to the steinburg vst folder. Meh, sometimes that refresh button helps I suppose.


----------



## itscurbe (Jul 31, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> The Magical fairy who came in the middle of the night and put a virus on your computer?
> 
> Viruses get on computers when you download dodgy things and go to dodgy websites without security.




It was certainly the most legit looking celebrity sex tape download I'VE ever seen 


All is well now


----------

